# Ma sono davvero tutti in ferie?



## giorgiocan (19 Agosto 2015)

Possibile che scriviamo in 5 da...ormai è immemorabile!! Tipo una settimana!!


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2015)

ma non è vero che siamo solo in 5.    e poi sono arrivati anche dei nuovi.

gli è che si fa fatica a tenere il tuo ritmo.  detto questo sì, presumo che la più parte sia ancora in vacanza, almeno per questa settimana.

dalla prossima e più probabilmente ancora dal 31, si dovrebbero rivedere gli assenti.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che si fa fatica a tenere il tuo ritmo.


Infatti credo che il senso di questo post sia che mi spiace scassare le palle sempre ai soliti 5!! 
E i nuovi si facessero sotto, mannaggia a loro!!


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2015)

questo è un forum di timidi.   bisogna spiegare alla gente che non devono aver paura a farsi avanti.


----------



## Rocco_365 (19 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Infatti credo che il senso di questo post sia che mi spiace scassare le palle sempre ai soliti 5!!
> E i nuovi si facessero sotto, mannaggia a loro!!


sono nuovo e mi faccio sotto ! 
l'importante è non farsela sotto !


----------



## Nicka (19 Agosto 2015)

Io sono in ferie...fino al 2 settembre...


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> sono nuovo e mi faccio sotto !
> l'importante è non farsela sotto !


Grande!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2015)

*Giorgio*

Dimmi cosa vuoi rompermi?


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmi cosa vuoi rompermi?


Tu niente ferie?


----------



## Spot (19 Agosto 2015)

No, ma il post ferragosto rende maledettamente pigri.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No, ma il post ferragosto rende maledettamente pigri.


Ah, perchè tu frequenti il forum quando NON ti senti pigra?


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2015)

*No*



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu niente ferie?



No,quest'anno due donne a bordo di un'utilitaria hanno deciso che io:NIENTE FERIE.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,quest'anno due donne a bordo di un'utilitaria hanno deciso che io:NIENTE FERIE.:rotfl:


:rotfl: A me è andata peggio  comunque uniti anche nella sfiga :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Infatti credo che il senso di questo post sia che mi spiace scassare le palle sempre ai soliti 5!!
> E i nuovi si facessero sotto, mannaggia a loro!!


io ti trovo molto simpatico quando scassi le palle  ma tu le ferie ?


----------



## Spot (19 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ah, perchè tu frequenti il forum quando NON ti senti pigra?


Anche digitare richiede un suo consumo calorico.
Azz, ne ho appena lasciate un paio sulla tastiera.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,quest'anno due donne a bordo di un'utilitaria hanno deciso che io:NIENTE FERIE.:rotfl:


Ma non ti eri spaccato una mano?


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io ti trovo molto simpatico quando scassi le palle  ma tu le ferie ?


Eh, casetta nuova/vita nuova, lavoro in ripresa soltanto da qualche mese...evito prudentemente di spendere, ancora per un po'. In ogni caso, erano non so quanti anni che d'estate non mi capitava di lavorare così tanto...quindi prendo tutto quel che viene e mi ci dedico con dedizione. Salvo poi scassare le palle a voi perchè sto uscendo di testa!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, casetta nuova/vita nuova, lavoro in ripresa soltanto da qualche mese...evito prudentemente di spendere, ancora per un po'. In ogni caso, erano non so quanti anni che d'estate non mi capitava di lavorare così tanto...quindi prendo tutto quel che viene e mi ci dedico con dedizione. Salvo poi scassare le palle a voi perchè sto uscendo di testa!


Fai pure


----------



## Rocco_365 (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma in fondo volete mettere la soddisfazione di andare in ferie quando tutti gli altri lavorano ?  Per tutto il resto c'è mastercard !


----------



## Horny (19 Agosto 2015)

Giorgio,
ai tuoi 3D non riesco a partecipare.
sono troppo impegnativi per me.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Giorgio,
> ai tuoi 3D non riesco a partecipare.
> sono troppo impegnativi per me.


Almeno hai partecipato a questo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Agosto 2015)

Giorgetto io quest'anno dalle ferie non mi ripiglio. Ho deciso di andare avanti a oltranza


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2015)

io ho millemila casini in questo periodo... 
sono parecchio giù di morale
mia mamma è stata in ospedale e ho poco tempo..
ma tornerò a rompervi i coglioni quanto prima... forse


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho millemila casini in questo periodo...
> sono parecchio giù di morale
> mia mamma è stata in ospedale e ho poco tempo..
> ma tornerò a rompervi i coglioni quanto prima... forse


Ti aspettiamo!!


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti aspettiamo!!


grazie


----------



## Black&Blu (20 Agosto 2015)

Ciao, io sono nuovo. Non ho mai letto una tua discussione, ma se ti può consolare, le vacanze quest'anno le ho viste col binocolo. Essendo studente universitario e potendo lavorare solamente part time come cameriere, non ho messo da parte abbastanza soldi per permettermi una vacanza. Anzi, aggiungiamoci pure il fatto che ho speso tutti i miei miseri risparmi (900 pietosi euro) per un tatuaggio e si chiude il quadretto. Non vedo l'ora che arrivi Settembre per ritornare alla normalità e per smettere di servire questi maledetti turisti snob che mi stanno sulle palle.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho millemila casini in questo periodo...
> sono parecchio giù di morale
> mia mamma è stata in ospedale e ho poco tempo..
> ma tornerò a rompervi i coglioni quanto prima... forse


Ciao, certo che devi tornare  un abbraccio per tua madre


----------



## Rocco_365 (20 Agosto 2015)

Nel posto dove lavoro io quando ti accingi a richiedere le ferie la risposta é sempre "ma devi per forza farle ?". Credo che la schiavitù sia dietro l'angolo ...


----------



## Eratò (20 Agosto 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho millemila casini in questo periodo...
> sono parecchio giù di morale
> mia mamma è stata in ospedale e ho poco tempo..
> ma tornerò a rompervi i coglioni quanto prima... forse


Mi dispiace. Spero che tua madre stia meglio....:abbraccio:


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Ciao, io sono nuovo. Non ho mai letto una tua discussione, ma se ti può consolare, le vacanze quest'anno le ho viste col binocolo. Essendo studente universitario e potendo lavorare solamente part time come cameriere, non ho messo da parte abbastanza soldi per permettermi una vacanza. Anzi, aggiungiamoci pure il fatto che ho speso tutti i miei miseri risparmi (900 pietosi euro) per un tatuaggio e si chiude il quadretto. Non vedo l'ora che arrivi Settembre per ritornare alla normalità e per smettere di servire questi maledetti turisti snob che mi stanno sulle palle.


Consolati, alla tua età anche per me era esattamente uguale. Adesso, invece, praticamente è ancora uguale ma sono più vecchio!


----------



## Eratò (20 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Ciao, io sono nuovo. Non ho mai letto una tua discussione, ma se ti può consolare, le vacanze quest'anno le ho viste col binocolo. Essendo studente universitario e potendo lavorare solamente part time come cameriere, non ho messo da parte abbastanza soldi per permettermi una vacanza. Anzi, aggiungiamoci pure il fatto che ho speso tutti i miei miseri risparmi (900 pietosi euro) per un tatuaggio e si chiude il quadretto. Non vedo l'ora che arrivi Settembre per ritornare alla normalità e per smettere di servire questi maledetti turisti snob che mi stanno sulle palle.


900 euro per un tatuaggio?È stato fatto d'oro colato?


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Spero che tua madre stia meglio....:abbraccio:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao, certo che devi tornare  un abbraccio per tua madre


Grazie bellezze. Si. Sta meglio [emoji8]


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> 900 euro per un tatuaggio?È stato fatto d'oro colato?


Adesso vanno quelli particolarmente estesi e colorati...ma ammetto di non intendermene per nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho millemila casini in questo periodo...
> sono parecchio giù di morale
> mia mamma è stata in ospedale e ho poco tempo..
> ma tornerò a rompervi i coglioni quanto prima... forse


Un abbraccio e un bacio alla mamma.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Ciao, io sono nuovo. Non ho mai letto una tua discussione, ma se ti può consolare, le vacanze quest'anno le ho viste col binocolo. Essendo studente universitario e potendo lavorare solamente part time come cameriere, non ho messo da parte abbastanza soldi per permettermi una vacanza. Anzi, aggiungiamoci pure il fatto che ho speso tutti i miei miseri risparmi (900 pietosi euro) per un tatuaggio e si chiude il quadretto. Non vedo l'ora che arrivi Settembre per ritornare alla normalità e per smettere di servire questi maledetti turisti snob che mi stanno sulle palle.


 e per farsi deturpare a vita si spende come per nutrire una famiglia per un mese?
Ora capisco perché i miei figli non si fanno tatuaggi, pensavo che fosse per educazione invece è per braccino corto.:carneval:


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> e per farsi deturpare a vita si spende come per nutrire una famiglia per un mese?
> Ora capisco perché i miei figli non si fanno tatuaggi, pensavo che fosse per educazione invece è per braccino corto.:carneval:


Confermo che costano un botto. Ma non sono 'a vita'. Ora puoi spendere *molto di più* e farli rimuovere progressivamente o coprire da ulteriori tatuaggi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Confermo che costano un botto. Ma non sono 'a vita'. Ora puoi spendere *molto di più* e farli rimuovere progressivamente o coprire da ulteriori tatuaggi.


Sono talmente interessata che non avevo nemmeno considerato l'aspetto economico.. Per me neanche di regalo


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono talmente interessata che non avevo nemmeno considerato l'aspetto economico.. Per me neanche di regalo


Ti quoto. Ma temo che siamo in "leggera controtendenza", per l'epoca attuale.


----------



## Black&Blu (20 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Consolati, alla tua età anche per me era esattamente uguale. Adesso, invece, praticamente è ancora uguale ma sono più vecchio!



Ahaha e questo dovrebbe consolarmi? Uhmmmm




Eratò ha detto:


> 900 euro per un tatuaggio?È stato fatto d'oro colato?





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Adesso vanno quelli particolarmente estesi e colorati...ma ammetto di non intendermene per nulla.



Non è fatto d'oro, ma poco ci manca. Non l'ho pagato a "bozza" ma ad ora. 150 euro all'ora. Il tatuaggio non è una moda, ti resta sulla pelle per sempre, va preso molto seriamente. Il mio è in bianco e nero, si è un po' esteso, anzi direi molto visto che va dalla spalla al polso (interno ed esterno). Chiaramente ho fatto solo una seduta, tra 3 mesi avrò la seconda e poi ce ne sarà un'altra e forse un'altra ancora. Vedremo..




Brunetta ha detto:


> e per farsi deturpare a vita si spende come per nutrire una famiglia per un mese?
> Ora capisco perché i miei figli non si fanno tatuaggi, pensavo che fosse per educazione invece è per braccino corto.


Si spende anche di più! In verità mi pittura con l'uniposca ahaha. Ehehe forse i tuoi figli non sono scemi! Ci sono tatuatori che costano poco, ma la qualità è quella che è. Io ho dovuto aspettare 8 mesi prima che il tatuatore mi ricevesse, visto tutti i clienti che ha. Costa tanto, tantissimo, ma la qualità è al top. E' uno dei migliori in Italia. Il mio corpo mi accompagnerà fino alla mia morte, voglio il top per lui. Se devo fare una cosa la voglio far bene e fare il pidocchio sui tatuaggi è l'ultima cosa che mi passa per la testa.



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Confermo che costano un botto. Ma non sono 'a vita'. Ora puoi spendere *molto di più* e farli rimuovere progressivamente o coprire da ulteriori tatuaggi.


Il laser costa tantissimo e non lo rimuove al 100%. Dipende anche dai colori del tattoo. Rimuovere un tattoo di colore chiaro è molto più facile che rimuovere un tattoo in bianco e nero. Il nero è un colore "bastardo". Devi anche calcolare che la pelle non resta molto bella nelle parti in cui si è rimosso il tattoo col laser. Ha un aspetto lontanamente simile alla pelle ustionata. 
Il cover up è una tecnica molto tosta e sono pochi i tatuatori in grado di farla come si deve. Il mio tatuatore dice che in tutta Europa ci sono solo 3 tatuatori molto bravi in questa pratica, ora non ricordo i loro nomi. Quindi starei bene attento anche nel farmi coprire un tatuaggio. Anche in questo caso bisogna vedere il colore del tattoo. Coprire un tattoo nero è un casino, non tutti i tatuaggi sono ricopribili senza calcolare che per coprirlo devi comunque fare un tatuaggio più grande di quello precedente. In alcuni casi bisogna fare delle sedute di laser per scolorire il vecchio tatuaggio, di modo che cosi sia più facile da coprire. Insomma, una bella barca di soldi. Meglio esser sicuri al 1000x1000 che fare queste porcate.


----------



## Zod (20 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Ahaha e questo dovrebbe consolarmi? Uhmmmm
> 
> Non è fatto d'oro, ma poco ci manca. Non l'ho pagato a "bozza" ma ad ora. 150 euro all'ora. Il tatuaggio non è una moda, ti resta sulla pelle per sempre, va preso molto seriamente. Il mio è in bianco e nero, si è un po' esteso, anzi direi molto visto che va dalla spalla al polso (interno ed esterno). Chiaramente ho fatto solo una seduta, tra 3 mesi avrò la seconda e poi ce ne sarà un'altra e forse un'altra ancora. Vedremo..


Con 900 euro potevi farti una discreta vacanza che ti sarebbe rimasta per sempre dentro. Non fuori come il tatuaggio.
Ma io di mio sono contrario sia a tautaggi che piercing, e i generale con tutto ciò che vuole a tutti i costi trasmettermi un messaggio che sicuramente non mi interessa.


----------



## Black&Blu (20 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Con 900 euro potevi farti una discreta vacanza che ti sarebbe rimasta per sempre dentro. Non fuori come il tatuaggio.
> Ma io di mio sono contrario sia a tautaggi che piercing, e i generale con tutto ciò che vuole a tutti i costi trasmettermi un messaggio che sicuramente non mi interessa.



Vero. Ma ho aspettato 8 mesi per poter iniziare questo tatuaggio. Non mi pareva il caso di disdire l'appuntamento per poi aspettare altri 8 mesi solo per 1 settimana di vacanze. Il tatuaggio mi sta tanto fuori quanto dentro, fidati. A me piacciono i tatuaggi, mi piace il significato che hanno per me i miei tatuaggi e basta. Il resto non conta, come non conta cosa pensa la gente. I piercing sono un discorso a parte. Non hanno nulla a che vedere con i tattoo. Ne ho solo uno, sul labbro inferiore spostato sulla sinistra, ma è solo ed esclusivamente un fattore estetico. Una volta tirato via non ti resta alcun segno, se non forse un piccolissimo buco.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti quoto. Ma temo che siamo in "leggera controtendenza", per l'epoca attuale.


per l'epoca attuale? Questa forma di decorazione pittorica non è certo caratteristica nuova dell'uomo moderno. Se non vi piacciono accettate che ci siano altri che non la pensano come voi


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per l'epoca attuale? Questa forma di decorazione pittorica non è certo caratteristica nuova dell'uomo moderno. Se non vi piacciono accettate che ci siano altri che non la pensano come voi


Per 'epoca attuale' intendo che ormai è difficile vedere un ventenne senza alcun tatuaggio. Che, visto e considerato che non siamo più organizzati in gruppi riconoscibili e/o contrapposti, non ha alcun senso pratico.

E sulla 'decorazione pittorica', parlando dei tatoo che girano adesso, boh! 

Poi, che si siano in giro anche dei bei lavori non ci piove. Ma non è la regola, nè la consuetudine.


----------



## Zod (20 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per 'epoca attuale' intendo che ormai è difficile vedere un ventenne senza alcun tatuaggio. Che, visto e considerato che non siamo più organizzati in gruppi riconoscibili e/o contrapposti, non ha alcun senso pratico.
> 
> E sulla 'decorazione pittorica', parlando dei tatoo che girano adesso, boh!
> 
> Poi, che si siano in giro anche dei bei lavori non ci piove. Ma non è la regola, nè la consuetudine.


Farci su un bel thread no?


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Farci su un bel thread no?


Non ho le competenze!


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per 'epoca attuale' intendo che ormai è difficile vedere un ventenne senza alcun tatuaggio. Che, visto e considerato che non siamo più organizzati in gruppi riconoscibili e/o contrapposti, non ha alcun senso pratico.
> 
> E sulla 'decorazione pittorica', parlando dei tatoo che girano adesso, boh!
> 
> Poi, che si siano in giro anche dei bei lavori non ci piove. Ma non è la regola, nè la consuetudine.



Ciao

ce ne sono tanti, che non hanno nessun tatuaggio oggi anche a vent'anni. 
Soprattutto in alcuni campi dello sport o di danza, non è proprio consigliabile. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2015)

Non mi fate pensare ai tatuaggi.
Sará il regalo per i 18 anni di mio figlio. Non vuole feste ma il tAtuaggio.
Me ne sta proponendo alcuni che non voglio pensare cosa costino. Baratteremo. Io ne ho due e non ho motivo per non farglielo fare visto che mi piacciono ma abbiamo gusti differenti.
Io ho pronto il mio prossimo anche se non so quando lo farò


----------



## Black&Blu (20 Agosto 2015)

Tra i miei coetanei quelli tatuati sono in netta minoranza rispetto a quelli tatuati. È vero che rispetto a dieci anni fa ora si vede molta più gente tatuata, ma non sono ancora sdoganati del tutto. Vi siete stupiti per il prezzo del mio tatuaggio e poi dite che ci sono in giro molti tatuaggi orribili. È un discorso collegato. La qualità si paga, ma non solo in questo campo, in ogni settore. 
Non commento nemmeno la gente che si fa stelline o fatine. Il mio tatuatore certe richieste manco le accetta, giusto per fare un esempio. 
Per me è una forma di purissima arte. Certi tattoo son talmente belli da togliere il fiato.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ce ne sono tanti, che non hanno nessun tatuaggio oggi anche a vent'anni.
> Soprattutto in alcuni campi dello sport o di danza, non è proprio consigliabile.


Qui in questa stagione, che sono tutti sbracati, è difficile vedere qualcuno sotto i 30 che non abbia qualche disegno addosso. Poi adesso pare siano in voga disegni molto estesi, per cui vedi dove cominciano ma non dove finiscono.

C'è da dire, poi, che nonostante non mi piacciano granchè, la maggior parte delle mie partner (finora) ne aveva almeno uno.


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qui in questa stagione, che sono tutti sbracati, è difficile vedere qualcuno sotto i 30 che non abbia qualche disegno addosso. Poi adesso pare siano in voga disegni molto estesi, per cui vedi dove cominciano ma non dove finiscono.
> 
> C'è da dire, poi, che nonostante non mi piacciano granchè, la maggior parte delle mie partner (finora) ne aveva almeno uno.



Ciao

Hai visto delle trasmissioni sui cover-up? 
Interessantissimo! È veramente un arte!


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Hai visto delle trasmissioni sui cover-up?
> Interessantissimo! È veramente un arte!


Spiacente di deluderti, ma è un argomento di cui non so assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho millemila casini in questo periodo...
> sono parecchio giù di morale
> mia mamma è stata in ospedale e ho poco tempo..
> ma tornerò a rompervi i coglioni quanto prima... forse


tanti auguri per la tua mamma
e tu cerca si stare su di morale


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Il tatuaggio che vorrei farmi ha per me un significato profondo, però sono bloccata perché per farlo veramente bene dovrei tatuare una grossa parte di schiena e non me la sento...
Quello che ho già l'ho fatto diversi anni fa e mi hanno messa in mano a uno che non so quanto fosse esperto...infatti me l'ha sbagliato...fanculo.
Io so cos'è, ma nessuno lo capisce...bella roba.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

ma sempre in tema di
trasformazioni corporee
oltre ai tatuaggi, avete
anche piercing?


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma sempre in tema di
> trasformazioni corporee
> oltre ai tatuaggi, avete
> anche piercing?


Lo avevo all'ombelico, tolto pochi mesi fa dopo quasi 15 anni...l'ho fatto il giorno dopo la maturità!


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un abbraccio e un bacio alla mamma.





Flavia ha detto:


> tanti auguri per la tua mamma
> e tu cerca si stare su di morale


:inlove:


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:


arriva un momento nella vita
in cui inspiegabilmente 
i ruoli si invertono:
i figli diventano genitori, e
i genitori figli
è uno strano meccanismo
 di protezione, lo chiamano amore
forza
:abbraccio:


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo avevo all'ombelico, tolto pochi mesi fa dopo quasi 15 anni...l'ho fatto il giorno dopo la maturità!


le trasformazioni corporee
sono diventate una moda 
che trovo preoccupante
piercing in ogni dove
tatuaggi fatti senza riflettere
che non hanno alcun significato
e non racchiudono nessuna emozione
spero ci siano severi controlli
su questo tipo di attività
in  troppi si improvvisano


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> le trasformazioni corporee
> sono diventate una moda
> che trovo preoccupante
> piercing in ogni dove
> ...


Se si cambia il proprio corpo vuol dire che non piace così com'è.
I tatuaggi sulla schiena poi non li capisco anche di più. Fare una cosa che non vedrai se non allo specchio girando gli occhi.
Il più assurdo sono i nomi dei figli, come se uno avesse bisogno di un tatuaggio per ricordare o celebrare.
Mi sembra un rituale per una deificazione di sé.
Poi neanche Michelangelo lo vorrei per sempre.


----------



## spleen (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> le trasformazioni corporee
> sono diventate una moda
> che trovo preoccupante
> piercing in ogni dove
> ...


Spopolano le scritte in cinese, che praticamente nessuno capisce e che magari significano: -Sono un idiota-


----------



## spleen (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si cambia il proprio corpo vuol dire che non piace così com'è.
> I tatuaggi sulla schiena poi non li capisco anche di più. Fare una cosa che non vedrai se non allo specchio girando gli occhi.
> Il più assurdo sono i nomi dei figli, come se uno avesse bisogno di un tatuaggio per ricordare o celebrare.
> Mi sembra un rituale per una *deificazione* di sé.
> Poi neanche Michelangelo lo vorrei per sempre.


O un tentativo della -definizione- del se, come se aiutasse scriverlo.


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> le trasformazioni corporee
> sono diventate una moda
> che trovo preoccupante
> piercing in ogni dove
> ...


Un piercing all'ombelico non credo che sia chissà quale trasformazione corporea, visto e contando che si possono anche levare senza lasciare chissà quale segno.
Non parlo delle dilatazioni o di altre pratiche.
I tatuaggi fatti senza riflettere sono una grossa stronzata.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un piercing all'ombelico non credo che sia chissà quale trasformazione corporea, visto e contando che si possono anche levare senza lasciare chissà quale segno.
> Non parlo delle dilatazioni o di altre pratiche.
> I tatuaggi fatti senza riflettere sono una grossa stronzata.



Quello forse forse (forse) mi piace.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si cambia il proprio corpo vuol dire che non piace così com'è.
> I tatuaggi sulla schiena poi non li capisco anche di più. Fare una cosa che non vedrai se non allo specchio girando gli occhi.
> Il più assurdo sono i nomi dei figli, come se uno avesse bisogno di un tatuaggio per ricordare o celebrare.
> Mi sembra un rituale per una deificazione di sé.
> Poi neanche Michelangelo lo vorrei per sempre.


al di là del lato estetico
a me sembra solo un nuovo modo
 per omologarsi alla massa


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si cambia il proprio corpo vuol dire che non piace così com'è.
> I tatuaggi sulla schiena poi non li capisco anche di più. Fare una cosa che non vedrai se non allo specchio girando gli occhi.
> Il più assurdo sono i nomi dei figli, come se uno avesse bisogno di un tatuaggio per ricordare o celebrare.
> Mi sembra un rituale per una deificazione di sé.
> Poi neanche Michelangelo lo vorrei per sempre.


Io lo farei sulla schiena per il semplice motivo che ho bisogno di spazio per farlo...
L'altro che ho infatti ce l'ho visibilissimo, ma piccolo.
Esagerando, anche una semplice tinta ai capelli denota un non piacersi.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Spopolano le scritte in cinese, che praticamente nessuno capisce e che magari significano: -Sono un idiota-


no c'è scritto
scemo chi legge


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un piercing all'ombelico non credo che sia chissà quale trasformazione corporea, visto e contando che si possono anche levare senza lasciare chissà quale segno.
> Non parlo delle dilatazioni o di altre pratiche.
> I tatuaggi fatti senza riflettere sono una grossa stronzata.


dilatazioni, ecco
i lobi con dentro 
i piatti da portata li trovo
inquietanti, nemmeno brutti
inquietanti proprio


----------



## spleen (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> no c'è scritto
> scemo chi legge


Basta non passare davanti al ristorante cinese...... se no ti gonfiano e non sai neanche il motivo.


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> dilatazioni, ecco
> i lobi con dentro
> i piatti da portata li trovo
> inquietanti, nemmeno brutti
> inquietanti proprio


Eppure in certe culture si fanno e non per moda... 
Le dilatazioni non mi piacciono...ma i semplici piercing invece sì.
Avrei voluto farne uno al sopracciglio, meramente estetico e privo di significato.
Il significato lo dedico ai tatuaggi...infatti ne ho uno solo e ne penso solo un altro, ma ripeto che dovrei farlo abbastanza grande e non me la sento.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Basta non passare davanti al ristorante cinese...... se no ti gonfiano e non sai neanche il motivo.


in effetti queste scritte
in lingue incomprensibili
sono pericolose
tu chiedi di tatuarti sul braccio
"al mio grande amore"
e il tatuatore brillo o buontempone
ti scrive "sono bipolare":carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io lo farei sulla schiena per il semplice motivo che ho bisogno di spazio per farlo...
> L'altro che ho infatti ce l'ho visibilissimo, ma piccolo.
> Esagerando, anche una semplice tinta ai capelli denota un non piacersi.


Ho sbagliato avrei dovuto dire accettarsi. Credo che sia un problema della nostra cultura attuale non accettare la realtà con tutti i limiti.

Del resto se ci si abitua ad alcune innovazioni tecnologiche poi le si vuole sempre. Se sullo smartphone ci basta il movimento di due dita per ingrandire un'immagine poi ci aspettiamo di poterlo fare a distanza guardando la televisione.
E così vorremmo poter modificare la nostra immagine con la stessa facilità con cui si può fare con una semplice app o poter visualizzare un'immagine più giovane.
E allora si cambia quel si può.
Infatti io non amo molto neanche le tinte che comunque sono reversibili.
Infatti i tatuaggi temporanei li trovo belli.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Eppure in certe culture si fanno e non per moda..*.
> Le dilatazioni non mi piacciono...ma i semplici piercing invece sì.
> Avrei voluto farne uno al sopracciglio, meramente estetico e privo di significato.
> Il significato lo dedico ai tatuaggi...infatti ne ho uno solo e ne penso solo un altro, ma ripeto che dovrei farlo abbastanza grande e non me la sento.


ma io non critico chi culturalmente
ha alcune tradizioni che a noi ( a me)
possono sembrare particolari, ma
che comunque rispetto
io parlo di quelle persone
che fanno cose senza una reale
cognizione di causa


----------



## spleen (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> in effetti queste scritte
> in lingue incomprensibili
> sono pericolose
> tu chiedi di tatuarti sul braccio
> ...


Secondo me il massimo lo raggiunge chi si fa' tatuare il nome dell' amata e poi viene piantato in asso, cose già viste.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me il massimo lo raggiunge chi si fa' tatuare il nome dell' amata e poi viene piantato in asso, cose già viste.


altro che olio di gomito
poi per cancellare
rimuovere il tatuaggio
è una operazione complessa
e non sempre riesce bene
dipende dal tip di pigmento
che è stato  usato


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Riflettendo ho avuto una illuminazione quello che piace del tatuaggio è proprio quello che fa orrore a me è irreversibile. A me sembra assurdo ma credo che l'idea sia proprio di avere qualcosa di stabile ed eterno, nell'eternità della vita che è tutto ciò che abbiamo, un momento prevalentemente positivo che si sente fuggevole.


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma io non critico chi culturalmente
> ha alcune tradizioni che a noi ( a me)
> possono sembrare particolari, ma
> che comunque rispetto
> ...


Ambé certo...
Ma di quella gente è pieno il mondo, finché si fermano a farsi un tatuaggio è il meno!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettendo ho avuto una illuminazione quello che piace del tatuaggio è proprio quello che fa orrore a me è irreversibile. A me sembra assurdo ma credo che l'idea sia proprio di avere qualcosa di stabile ed eterno, nell'eternità della vita che è tutto ciò che abbiamo, un momento prevalentemente positivo che si sente fuggevole.


Nel mio caso si. 
O meglio un tatuaggio è privo di significato. Semplicemente lo
Volevo e ho scelto un'immagine che mi é piaciuta.
Il secondo invece é proprio questo. Nel mio caso tenere una persona nella mia vita che la vita mi ha portato via. Lei é sempre nel mio cuore ma volevo qualcosa che mi riportasse a lei anche il giorno in cui mi capiterà di non pensarla.
Il prossimo sarà un gruppo di farfalle 
Inutile che spiego il motivo


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettendo ho avuto una illuminazione quello che piace del tatuaggio è proprio quello che fa orrore a me è irreversibile. A me sembra assurdo ma credo che l'idea sia proprio di avere qualcosa di stabile ed eterno, nell'eternità della vita che è tutto ciò che abbiamo, un momento prevalentemente positivo che si sente fuggevole.


Se tutti avessero una consapevolezza simile io metterei i tatuaggi come obbligatori, purtroppo non credo sia esattamente come dici tu. Tanti lo fanno davvero per moda, perché hanno visto un disegno bellino, perché l'ha fatto l'amico, perché si sono svegliati col piede sbagliato...etc...


----------



## Black&Blu (20 Agosto 2015)

Ma quali pippe mentali assurde vi fate? Le persone con un minimo di intelligenza fanno il tatuaggio perchè gli piace e basta. I bimbiminchia non contano. A me per esempio il mio corpo piace e il tatuaggio per me lo rende ancora più bello. Ma non mi tatuo per questo, mi tatuo perchè mi piace il disegno, il tatuaggio, quello che significa per me e via dicendo. E' come una donna che porta gli orecchini. Devo iniziare a pensare che li porta perchè le fanno schifo le sue orecchie? Che ragionamenti assurdi sono?

Vicino al mio cuore ho tatuato il nome di mia sorella minore con impressa la sua data di nascita, per me è solo un modo per averla sempre con me sia a livello fisico che mentale. Me la fa sentire più vicina anche quando non c'è. Il mio corpo è la mia tela e i tatuaggi sono la mia storia. Il tatuaggio per me simboleggia quello che noi siamo all'interno, portandolo fuori all'esterno. E' difficile spiegare a parole questa cosa, ma solo chi ama realmente i tattoo può capire cosa dico.

I piercing invece sono a parte, non c'entrano nulla coi tattoo. Sono solo un "abbigliamento" proprio come lo può essere una t shirt.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se tutti avessero una consapevolezza simile io metterei i tatuaggi come obbligatori, purtroppo non credo sia esattamente come dici tu. Tanti lo fanno davvero per moda, perché hanno visto un disegno bellino, perché l'ha fatto l'amico, perché si sono svegliati col piede sbagliato...etc...


I significati ci sono anche se non se ne è consapevoli. A volte la consapevolezza arriva con il tempo, a volte con la terapia, a volte mai. 

Anche sentire il bisogno di far parte di un gruppo è un bisogno di eternità dell'attimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

A proposito di bimbiminchia ho una mezza voglia di postarvi iil mio nuovo smalto. Ma credo che non lo farò per preservare la mia aura misteriosa.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A proposito di bimbiminchia ho una mezza voglia di postarvi iil mio nuovo smalto. Ma credo che non lo farò per preservare la mia aura misteriosa.


così non vale però
ora hai innescato la curiosità


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> così non vale però
> ora hai innescato la curiosità



É così che si cucca baby


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Ma quali pippe mentali assurde vi fate? Le persone con un minimo di intelligenza fanno il tatuaggio perchè gli piace e basta. I bimbiminchia non contano. A me per esempio il mio corpo piace e il tatuaggio per me lo rende ancora più bello. Ma non mi tatuo per questo, mi tatuo perchè mi piace il disegno, il tatuaggio, quello che significa per me e via dicendo. E' come una donna che porta gli orecchini. Devo iniziare a pensare che li porta perchè le fanno schifo le sue orecchie? Che ragionamenti assurdi sono?
> 
> Vicino al mio cuore ho tatuato il nome di mia sorella minore con impressa la sua data di nascita, per me è solo un modo per averla sempre con me sia a livello fisico che mentale. Me la fa sentire più vicina anche quando non c'è. Il mio corpo è la mia tela e i tatuaggi sono la mia storia. Il tatuaggio per me simboleggia quello che noi siamo all'interno, portandolo fuori all'esterno. E' difficile spiegare a parole questa cosa, ma solo chi ama realmente i tattoo può capire cosa dico.
> 
> I piercing invece sono a parte, non c'entrano nulla coi tattoo. Sono solo un "abbigliamento" proprio come lo può essere una t shirt.



Prima dici che li fai per semplice gusto estetico negando che ci sia qualcosa che non ti piace nel tuo corpo ma affermando che il tatuaggio serve per abbellirlo.
Poi elenchi significati.
Sei tautologico :carneval:


----------



## spleen (20 Agosto 2015)

Il tatuaggio è una "definizione provvisoria" di noi che diventa "permanente".
Mia nipote si è fatta tatuare una massima anni orsono e ora la condidera banale.... avrei voluto invece scrivere.... mi dice.

Io sono fiero delle mie cicatrici invece, ognuna mi ricorda qualcosa, quella da bambino, quel taglio sullla fronte, quella al ginocchio, i denti della motosega, da adulto, quella della caduta in moto..... 
Sono segni che provengono dall' esterno, li ho dovuti accettare, sono vita che fluisce.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A proposito di bimbiminchia ho una mezza voglia di postarvi iil mio nuovo smalto. Ma credo che non lo farò per preservare la mia aura misteriosa.


Ne ho finalmente trovato uno che mi piace! 
Faccio la misteriosa anch'io


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> avete
> anche piercing?


Non mi piacciono neppure quelli!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il tatuaggio è una "definizione provvisoria" di noi che diventa "permanente".
> Mia nipote si è fatta tatuare una massima anni orsono e ora la condidera banale.... avrei voluto invece scrivere.... mi dice.
> 
> Io sono fiero delle mie cicatrici invece, ognuna mi ricorda qualcosa, quella da bambino, quel taglio sullla fronte, quella al ginocchio, i denti della motosega, da adulto, quella della caduta in moto.....
> Sono segni che provengono dall' esterno, li ho dovuti accettare, sono vita che fluisce.



Se assomigli all'avatar sei l'uomo della mia vita


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Spopolano le scritte in cinese, che praticamente nessuno capisce e che magari significano: -Sono un idiota-


O ancora "Zuppa, patate"!


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É così che si cucca baby


ma cosa dici?
io qui in casa di riposo
faccio faville con la lacca spled'or!
altro che smalto


----------



## Black&Blu (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima dici che li fai per semplice gusto estetico negando che ci sia qualcosa che non ti piace nel tuo corpo ma affermando che il tatuaggio serve per abbellirlo.
> Poi elenchi significati.
> Sei tautologico :carneval:


Forse mi sono spiegato male. A me il tatuaggio piace di base perchè mi piacciono i bei disegni. Aggiungiamoci il fatto che io mi tatuo solo cose che per me hanno un forte significa e il tatuaggio prende ancora più valore. Capisci? Il mio corpo già mi piace cosi com'è, il tatuaggio lo rende ancora più bello. E' come un auto con i sedili normali e in pelle. Capisci? Non è difficile da capire, se si apre un po' la mente. Poi io ho sottolineato che il tattoo non si fa solo per il gusto estetico, ma anche per il significato che ha. Forse ti sei confusa con il discorso che facevo sui piercing. Quelli si fanno solo per estetica.


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A proposito di bimbiminchia ho una mezza voglia di postarvi iil mio nuovo smalto. Ma credo che non lo farò per preservare la mia aura misteriosa.


Devi vedere il mio...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A proposito di bimbiminchia ho una mezza voglia di postarvi iil mio nuovo smalto. Ma credo che non lo farò per preservare la mia aura misteriosa.


Eddai, uno smalto non incrinerà la tua aura


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma cosa dici?
> io qui in casa di riposo
> faccio faville con la lacca spled'or!
> altro che smalto


La lacca splend'or :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne ho finalmente trovato uno che mi piace!
> Faccio la misteriosa anch'io


Ecchepalle, divulgate figliuole, divulgate


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male. A me il tatuaggio piace di base perchè mi piacciono i bei disegni. Aggiungiamoci il fatto che io mi tatuo solo cose che per me hanno un forte significa e il tatuaggio prende ancora più valore. Capisci? Il mio corpo già mi piace cosi com'è, il tatuaggio lo rende ancora più bello. E' come un auto con i sedili normali e in pelle. Capisci? Non è difficile da capire, se si apre un po' la mente. Poi io ho sottolineato che il tattoo non si fa solo per il gusto estetico, ma anche per il significato che ha. Forse ti sei confusa con il discorso che facevo sui piercing. Quelli si fanno solo per estetica.


Cosa sai della sindrome di Asperger?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eddai, uno smalto non incrinerà la tua aura



Nu 
...
Disse la misteriosa creatura svanendo nella nebbia


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma cosa dici?
> io qui in casa di riposo
> faccio faville con la lacca spled'or!
> altro che smalto


La,usa mia madre


----------



## Zod (20 Agosto 2015)

Un'idea carina è quella di Beckam che si afa un tatuaggio ogni anno per rappresentarlo ed avere così tutta la vita scritta sul corpo. Speriamo gli basti lo spazio  O forse meglio di no...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devi vedere il mio...



Cosa vuoi scommettere?
Ricorda il coprispalle...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Un'idea carina è quella di Beckam che si afa un tatuaggio ogni anno per rappresentarlo ed avere così tutta la vita scritta sul corpo. Speriamo gli basti lo spazio  O forse meglio di no...


Quello ha sposato una che voleva affittare il Castello Sforzesco eh


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nu
> ...
> Disse la misteriosa creatura svanendo nella nebbia


Senta lei...mi ha per caso contagiata che mi sto trovando a fare spese pazze?! Tute strambe etniche, zeppe improponibili et similia?! Eh?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Un'idea carina è quella di Beckam che si afa un tatuaggio ogni anno per rappresentarlo ed avere così tutta la vita scritta sul corpo. Speriamo gli basti lo spazio  O forse meglio di no...



Ma é una precauzione per la senescenza?


----------



## Black&Blu (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa sai della sindrome di Asperger?


Ne so abbastanza. Anche se non capisco cosa c'entri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senta lei...mi ha per caso contagiata che mi sto trovando a fare spese pazze?! Tute strambe etniche, zeppe improponibili et similia?! Eh?!



Adesso ti mando un paio di foto...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nu
> ...
> Disse la misteriosa creatura *svanendo nella nebbia*


 ......ma entri nella cripta? :scared:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma é una precauzione per la senescenza?


Tipo Memento.


----------



## spleen (20 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male. A me il tatuaggio piace di base perchè mi piacciono i bei disegni. Aggiungiamoci il fatto che io mi tatuo solo cose che per me hanno un forte significa e il tatuaggio prende ancora più valore. Capisci? Il mio corpo già mi piace cosi com'è, il tatuaggio lo rende ancora più bello. E' come un auto con i sedili normali e in pelle. Capisci? Non è difficile da capire, se si apre un po' la mente. Poi io ho sottolineato che il tattoo non si fa solo per il gusto estetico, *ma anche per il significato che ha.* Forse ti sei confusa con il discorso che facevo sui piercing. Quelli si fanno solo per estetica.


Quale? 
Non è una domanda ironica.
Perchè senti il bisogno di scriverti addosso delle cose in modo permanente e portartele in giro?
Lo fai per gli altri, per comunicare qualcosa o per te stesso?


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa sai della sindrome di Asperger?


Tu oggi sei acuminata!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ......ma entri nella cripta? :scared:



La cripta é fresca d'estate...


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Adesso ti mando un paio di foto...


Nuda mi raccomando...
Così lo smalto si apprezza bene...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Ne so abbastanza. Anche se non capisco cosa c'entri.


Non capisci il sarcasmo e hai problemi di attaccamento.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La cripta é fresca d'estate...


Bella idea !!!! Per la prossima mi attrezzo pure io :carneval:


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisci il sarcasmo e hai problemi di attaccamento.


Scappa, giovane. Scappa!!


----------



## Black&Blu (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisci il sarcasmo e hai problemi di attaccamento.


Dici? Ho solo risposto a un tuo post che pareva piuttosto serio. Non ti conosco, non so come scherzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tipo Memento.



Pensare che una volta si scrivevano i diari. Forse è per evitare la deforestazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensare che una volta si scrivevano i diari. Forse è per evitare la deforestazione.


Beckham ecosostenibile ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nuda mi raccomando...
> 
> Così lo smalto si apprezza bene...



Lo conosci il detto cinese: Attento a quello che chiedi perché potresti ottenerlo?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Dici? Ho solo risposto a un tuo post che pareva piuttosto serio. Non ti conosco, non so come scherzi.



Informati anche in rete.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scappa, giovane. Scappa!!



Avevo letto male e mi si è inarcato un sopracciglio. Male male. Ci ho messo ore a spianare le rughe.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avevo letto male e mi si è inarcato un sopracciglio. Male male. Ci ho messo ore a spianare le rughe.


Ma io cercavo di salvare il giovane da Brunì!

:facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo conosci il detto cinese: Attento a quello che chiedi perché potresti ottenerlo?


Ahimè, purtroppo lo conosco molto bene!!!


----------



## Black&Blu (20 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quale?
> Non è una domanda ironica.
> Perchè senti il bisogno di scriverti addosso delle cose in modo permanente e portartele in giro?
> Lo fai per gli altri, per comunicare qualcosa o per te stesso?


Sento il bisogno di farlo perchè in primis mi piacciono i tatuaggi come ho già detto. Il braccio che mi sto tatuando è tutto sulle mie passioni. Non lo faccio assolutamente per gli altri, lo faccio per me! Solo per me. Il tatuaggio non è uno scherzo, è una cosa che resta per sempre. Se avessi voluto far qualcosa per gli altri non mi sarei tatuato. In futuro (ma anche già adesso) dovrò tenere la camicia per coprire le braccia durante il lavoro, non dovrò far vedere i tatuaggi ai colloqui di lavoro, non posso farli vedere nemmeno ora, visto che faccio il cameriere (part time) in un ristorante di lusso. Insomma, il tatuaggio a me come persona nella società italiana non porta vantaggi, ma l'esatto opposto. Mi rende felice vedere la mia passione interna, espressa anche esternamente. Mi rende felice vedere qualcosa che amo impresso anche nella mia pelle, oltre che nella mia mente. Non mi interessa cosa pensa la gente, che nella maggior parte dei casi pensa sempre e solo male. Lo faccio per me, perchè mi rende felice. E' un esprimere ciò che si ha dentro. 
Lo so anche io come si chiama mia sorella e quando è nata, ma averla tatuata vicina al mio cuore me la fa sentire più vicina, mi fa star meglio, mi piace come cosa. Poco importa se è una cosa stupida per gli altri, piace a me, ha significato per me. Basta e avanza questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahimè, purtroppo lo conosco molto bene!!!



Ecco. Adesso hai un motivo in più per ricordarlo. A proposito lo smalto ti piace?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beckham ecosostenibile ?



Adesso é il trend...


----------



## spleen (21 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Sento il bisogno di farlo perchè in primis mi piacciono i tatuaggi come ho già detto. Il braccio che mi sto tatuando è tutto sulle mie passioni. Non lo faccio assolutamente per gli altri, lo faccio per me! Solo per me. Il tatuaggio non è uno scherzo, è una cosa che resta per sempre. Se avessi voluto far qualcosa per gli altri non mi sarei tatuato. In futuro (ma anche già adesso) dovrò tenere la camicia per coprire le braccia durante il lavoro, non dovrò far vedere i tatuaggi ai colloqui di lavoro, non posso farli vedere nemmeno ora, visto che faccio il cameriere (part time) in un ristorante di lusso. Insomma, il tatuaggio a me come persona nella società italiana non porta vantaggi, ma l'esatto opposto. Mi rende felice vedere la mia passione interna, espressa anche esternamente. Mi rende felice vedere qualcosa che amo impresso anche nella mia pelle, oltre che nella mia mente. Non mi interessa cosa pensa la gente, che nella maggior parte dei casi pensa sempre e solo male. Lo faccio per me, perchè mi rende felice. E' un esprimere ciò che si ha dentro.
> Lo so anche io come si chiama mia sorella e quando è nata, ma averla tatuata vicina al mio cuore me la fa sentire più vicina, mi fa star meglio, mi piace come cosa. Poco importa se è una cosa stupida per gli altri, piace a me, ha significato per me. Basta e avanza questo.


Io non ho pregiudizi nei confronti delle persone tatuate, La mummia del similaun di 7000 anni fa' li aveva per scopo sciamanico, i maori ne hanno fatto una caratteristica tribale e la tribalità dei giovani oggi ne ha fatto una moda.
Personalmente, non ho mai pensato, nemmeno per un istante che disegnarmi qualcosa addosso possa aiutarmi a ricordare o definire qualcosa di me.
Tuttavia non credo che tu li faccia solo per te, la maggior parte delle cose che facciamo anche senza rendercene conto le facciamo per comunicare qualcosa agli altri.
Ti auguro di non sentire mai una frattura tra quello che ti scrivi addosso e quello che sentirai in altri momenti della tua vita, e ovviamente di non litigare mai con tua sorella.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho pregiudizi nei confronti delle persone tatuate, La mummia del similaun di 7000 anni fa' li aveva per scopo sciamanico, i maori ne hanno fatto una caratteristica tribale e la tribalità dei giovani oggi ne ha fatto una moda.
> Personalmente, non ho mai pensato, nemmeno per un istante che disegnarmi qualcosa addosso possa aiutarmi a ricordare o definire qualcosa di me.
> Tuttavia non credo che tu li faccia solo per te, la maggior parte delle cose che facciamo anche senza rendercene conto le facciamo per comunicare qualcosa agli altri.
> Ti auguro di non sentire mai una frattura tra quello che ti scrivi addosso e quello che sentirai in altri momenti della tua vita, e ovviamente di non litigare mai con tua sorella.


Non riesco ad immaginare di tatuarmi qualcosa per gli altri
Credo che il tatuaggio sia una delle cose più personali che esistano


----------



## spleen (21 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco ad immaginare di *tatuarmi qualcosa per gli altri*
> Credo che il tatuaggio sia una delle cose più personali che esistano


Non per gli altri, per comunicare qualcosa, disegni e alfabeti servono a questo, e non dirmi che i tuoi non li hai mai mostrati a nessuno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non per gli altri, per comunicare qualcosa, disegni e alfabeti servono a questo, e non dirmi che i tuoi non li hai mai mostrati a nessuno.



Spleen non è che per caso hai fatto il militare negli alpini?


----------



## spleen (21 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spleen non è che per caso hai fatto il militare negli alpini?


No, ho le orecchie integre.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ho le orecchie integre.


Hai perso punti :blank:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ho le orecchie integre.



Peccato....


----------



## Black&Blu (21 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho pregiudizi nei confronti delle persone tatuate, La mummia del similaun di 7000 anni fa' li aveva per scopo sciamanico, i maori ne hanno fatto una caratteristica tribale e la tribalità dei giovani oggi ne ha fatto una moda.
> Personalmente, non ho mai pensato, nemmeno per un istante che disegnarmi qualcosa addosso possa aiutarmi a ricordare o definire qualcosa di me.
> Tuttavia non credo che tu li faccia solo per te, la maggior parte delle cose che facciamo anche senza rendercene conto le facciamo per comunicare qualcosa agli altri.
> Ti auguro di non sentire mai una frattura tra quello che ti scrivi addosso e quello che sentirai in altri momenti della tua vita, e ovviamente di non litigare mai con tua sorella.


Ma tu sei tu e ragioni a modo tuo. Fidati che lo faccio solo per me e la maggior parte della gente tatuata è cosi. Si tatua per se stessa e basta, come è giusto che sia. Il tatuaggio è una cosa molto intima e personale. E' da stupidi farlo per gli altri. Non credo di pentirmene in futuro, sono andato proprio sul sicuro. Sui pilastri della mia vita, su ciò che non ho mai messo in discussione e che amo con tutto il cuore. 
Su mia sorella: Il futuro non lo conosco, ma conosco bene lei e il rapporto che c'è tra noi. Non credo proprio che possa accadere qualcosa di brutto tra di noi. Ma anche se fosse, il tatuaggio simboleggerà comunque una parte della mia vita, una storia, seppur triste che fa parte di me stesso.


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco. Adesso hai un motivo in più per ricordarlo. A proposito lo smalto ti piace?


È fighissimo!!
Non vedo l'ora di rientrare in patria per venirtelo a fregare!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non per gli altri, per comunicare qualcosa, disegni e alfabeti servono a questo, e non dirmi che i tuoi non li hai mai mostrati a nessuno.


In realtà no 
Uno é sulla caviglia e quindi chi lo nota mi dice che ne pensa 
Quello importante è sulla spalla quindi non visibile se non  in costume. Se non mi viene chiesto il perché o il
Significato non  lo dico. Tieni conto che mi dimentico di averli.
E comunque no. Non voglio comunicare nulla a nessuno. Anzi é una cosa mia intima


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai perso punti :blank:


:rotfl: solo alpini o anche bersaglieri ? Ho un amico bersagliere interessante


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

Il quinto pezzo alle montaaaaaagne....che lo fioriscano di rose e fioooooor......


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il quinto pezzo alle montaaaaaagne....che lo fioriscano di rose e fioooooor......


erano fiori di bach quelli che dovevi assumere, non bicchieri di vino


----------



## spleen (21 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: solo alpini o anche bersaglieri ? Ho un amico bersagliere interessante


Vanno bene anche i sommergibilisti?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vanno bene anche i sommergibilisti?


si si


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: solo alpini o anche bersaglieri ? Ho un amico bersagliere interessante



Mi hai fatto pensare a una battuta: gli alpini cantano, i bersaglieri...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il quinto pezzo alle montaaaaaagne....che lo fioriscano di rose e fioooooor......


Mi commuove sempre davvero.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto pensare a una battuta: gli alpini cantano, i bersaglieri...


 :rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> erano fiori di bach quelli che dovevi assumere, non bicchieri di vino


Ma mica li dovevo assumere, chiedevo per curiosità. E sono anche io del partito del bicchiere d'acqua immemore. Inoltre sono astemio. Che poi, al massimo avrebbe dovuto essere grappa.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2015)

Che pigna


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Che pigna


Chi lo dice sa di esserlo.


----------

